# New NBA Logo Revealed



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

In order to revitalize the NBA, there is a new logo to replace the old Jerry West one we all know so well. 















I think it will catch on pretty quick. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> In order to revitalize the NBA, there is a new logo to replace the old Jerry West one we all know so well.


I think that could be Stackhouse too...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got an idea how Stack would be looking on this logo, that would be insane


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Is this for real? God damn


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Is this for real? God damn


Nah, no way


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wade on the freethrow line is the new look of the NBA. Why not?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I'd rather have Shaq on the free throw line as our logo


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> In order to revitalize the NBA, there is a new logo to replace the old Jerry West one we all know so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repped.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

meh, be better picture if he was dunking.

and the logo looks a bit like a penguin..


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lmao, Nice find.. I dont really know what to say about it, because I wouldnt be suprised if it is the logo someday, lol..jk 

Off Topic: I love Marquis' hair.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

That's great!

I wanted this for an avatar, but my photoshop skills weren't good enough to make it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ghoti said:


> That's great!
> 
> I wanted this for an avatar, but my photoshop skills weren't good enough to make it.


Give these simple ones a try


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Animated DWade gif


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice Ed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Nice Ed.


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Thanks. :biggrin:


 Nice! You use photoshop ed?


----------

